# What to do with the truck when the snow melts



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

Hello all, I am looking for way to add revenue throughout the year. Seems alot of folks are in the landscape industry. and that the site mgmt (plowing) goes hand in hand. I am Professional Fishing guide When I am on the water my f-350 crew cab sits at the ramp! what else could it be doing other than waiting on my return? I have people who can drive it when I am fishing .
Some thing I thought is a tow truck. light hauling I also have open and box trailers 
Feel free to jump in, Thanks Bo


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

If you fill in your profile with location, I'm sure it would be easier to answer. 

I know a couple firms that lease out their trucks to construction companies in the summer, but if you are still using it a part of every day, then that would be out.

Sounds to me like you have a pretty good combination now !


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Hauling stuff,or moving trailers is an idea.

I don't know if you want to turn it into a tow truck,as you really need to be on call 24/7 for that kinda stuff.Hard on the truck too.


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks Tom and Chris. I was thinking about hauling/ trailer moving,myself any I deas on Marketing?

as for use of the truck and truck and trailer with me or an employee as operater min chag. for up to so many hours than x per hour from there!


----------



## NoSnow (Mar 21, 2002)

My plow truck is not my main landscape truck.
I put a chip box on mine for hauling debris on tree jobs, also great to deliver mulch to job site.


----------



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

snow plows come off and truck camper goes on when weather get nice and it pulls race truck to the track on weekends. and other one is my daily driver to get to and from work.


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

Captbo- I'm in landscaping also, but one service we've been adding for customers is garage/basement/debris clean-up. Most people don't know who to call for this, and at least here, there aren't many people doing it. Possibly do some sort of advertisement in the local paper or supermarket to drum up some business. I've found people need the service if they are moving or for the family of someone who passes away. One positive note, we've found some cool treasures like an antique lawnmower, hand tools, and two small antique end tables that I refinished and have in my house. Just a thought, Mike


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks there is some good Ideas here, 
Mike Lets talk more about this!


----------

